# Why can't I ping this modem? [solved]



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

I know it's working and that I have the correct IP address because I'm viewing cctv over the net through it.

But when I ping the IP it says request timed out.


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 30, 2012)

Could you ping it before? Are you talking your local dsl modem?

Also, firewall, disabled icmp?

more info please


----------



## Static~Charge (Jul 30, 2012)

Perhaps the modem is configured not to respond to pings.


----------



## xytras (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you see it via arp -a ???


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah ICMP ("ping") can be disabled/blocked. Another security-though-obscurity method.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

Zebeon said:


> Could you ping it before? Are you talking your local dsl modem?
> 
> Also, firewall, disabled icmp?
> 
> more info please



No. I remember not being able to ping it ever. 
It's a cable modem/router in one, not the one I use at home but in another place (account's in my name). 
I never changed any settings, it's all on default settings.



Static~Charge said:


> Perhaps the modem is configured not to respond to pings.



Might be.


xytras said:


> Do you see it via arp -a ???


What's the exact command I should use?




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah ICMP ("ping") can be disabled/blocked. Another security-though-obscurity method.


Makes sense. So it was like that by default? I never tried to block it.


----------



## xytras (Jul 30, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> No. I remember not being able to ping it ever.
> It's a cable modem/router in one, not the one I use at home but in another place (account's in my name).
> I never changed any settings, it's all on default settings.
> 
> ...



arp -a


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah by default most likely.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 30, 2012)

xytras said:


> arp -a



This modem isn't the one I'm currently using right now.
It's at another place 30km away.


----------



## xytras (Jul 30, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> This modem isn't the one I'm currently using right now.
> It's at another place.



This will should show all connected devices on the network segment "aka switch/router". You would run this command on a windows box that is connected to the same switch as the CCTV device.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah ICMP ("ping") can be disabled/blocked. Another security-though-obscurity method.



Is it possible to unblock?

I need to have this modem ping-able because I need to periodically check the cctv there.

Or is there any other way I could check whether the modem is online or not?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Is it possible to unblock?



The modem usually doesn't block anything, it's the router that the modem is connected to. For example, this is the option to enable/disable ICMP pass-thru on my Cisco/Linksys E4200.


----------



## Zebeon (Aug 2, 2012)

Since it is a cable modem/router-  Aquinus is right, the router part is what is blocking it.
You usually get in the configuration and change it-  As he said it will be under security or Mabey if it has a firewall tab, or sometimes even under a WAN tab.-

But unfortunately you will probably have to be onsite to do it.  open up a browser and then put in the LAN ip address of the modem/router and see if you can get it.  If it is all default then it should have some generic username/password combo or mabey none at all depending on the model-


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2012)

Things are starting to make sense now.

But I can't find a similar "Filter Anonymous Internet Requests" in my modem's security settings...

It's a Cisco EPC2425 Voice Gateway btw..


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2012)

u don't got something called "Block WAN Request" or something like it?


----------



## Zebeon (Aug 2, 2012)

Not in there, those are you wifi settings, but getting closer... is there any other tabs-  ie... security, firewall, Wan settings?
looking for ICMP/ping, or a firewall tab to allow icmp from the outside (Wan)?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 2, 2012)

You're looking in the wrong spot.


----------



## Zebeon (Aug 2, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> You're looking in the wrong spot.



LOL Beat me to it:

http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/4028315_A.pdf

page 47 on the users guide..


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Luv ya


----------

